# Do cats poo on lawns????



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ow do, it`s a pretty important question really :- is it common, or known at all, for cats to poo on lawns - regularly mowed lawns, healthy and in good condition? 
I`m only asking because this last week I`ve found 3 very good helpings of the stuff on my well tended lawn. The problem isn`t so much if it is actually cats that have done it (dogs couldn`t get into the garden btw), I haven`t really got a problem with cats doing what cats do (there`s not much I can do about it anyway), it`s just that I have total plantpot neighbours, and we have never particularly got on. We haven`t fell out as such (not more than normal anyway), but they are the type of underhand, cowardly people to do a snidy thing such as chuck cat s**t over the hedge. So I really need to know whether it`s been known for a cat to do it (there were no scratch marks trying to cover any of them either) or whether I need to opening up a whole can of whoop ass with the cretins next door!

Cheers for any info, if cats have been known to deficate on the odd lawn, then I`m sure my neighbours will be very, very grateful for putting my mind at ease - one way or another!


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

They crap anywhere :lol2:
There are some very messy, dirty cats.
The majority tend to 'attempt' to hide it.. but 'attempt' i mean, bat at the grass half-heartedly and just wander off... :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Most cats dont use lawns as its to open they prefer to do it under cover:lol2: You will get the odd cat that will do it though
What colour is it ? If its Black it will be a hedgehog and not a cat
Sounds like you have lovely neighbours:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Agree with you Shell - it's very rare for cats not to cover their business, so as long as there is soft friable soil around, they would also choose to do it there rather than in the middle of a lawn.

I'm thinking hedgehogs too!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

mine have never poo'd on the grass, they go in the bark chips on my rockery, they can bury it then.


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Foxes poop everywhere... especially if they are either trying to 'take' or claim their territory...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

mine do it on next doors heap of sand.. (stupid woman)... 
but no they liek to cover it up in hedgerows etc (well mine do)


----------



## SeaWolf (Apr 27, 2009)

they dont usually go for lawn, but if there are scratch marks around where they have been then its a cat most probably!

whoever said cats are dirty? cats are very clean.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

SeaWolf said:


> they dont usually go for lawn, but if there are scratch marks around where they have been then its a cat most probably!
> 
> *whoever said cats are dirty? cats are very clean*.


i agree :2thumb:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Well that`s one of the things that puzzles me - there are lots of cats in our area, and they regularly use my garden as their toilet as I have a lot of privets, and plenty of freshly dug soil, flower beds and raked areas. But that`s not a problem really - I`ve just become accustomed to it (I`ll never be able to stop them anyway) and just shift the poo using a spade or someat. The weird thing is that these latest ones are slap bang in the middle of a nice, open lawn - even though there`s plenty of other, more usual and preferable, places to do it.
The fox/hedgehog idea may be worth considering - one of the poos did look kinda like a dog mess, but the other 2 were more `cow pat` esque (I can`t believe I`m sat here typing about the quality, structure and composition of various poo`s - how low has my life got?! ). Anyone know if hedgie poo stinks to high heaven? I tried to move one of them before I mowed the lawn and it just smeared everywhere - and the smell was as horrendous as anything I`ve ever smelt before (and I`ve got a big G-Shepherd so I`m used to nasty smells). He only uses the front garden as a toilet btw - he`s not allowed in the back, so that rules him out.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

kellysmith1976 said:


> Foxes poop everywhere... especially if they are either trying to 'take' or claim their territory...


I bet alot of the time that's the case and cats get the blame:lol2:.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

if its been chucked over the fence it would look splatted i guess where as a freshly laid one would be ''''nicely''' shaped.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

funky1 said:


> Ow do, it`s a pretty important question really :- is it common, or known at all, for cats to poo on lawns - regularly mowed lawns, healthy and in good condition?
> I`m only asking because this last week I`ve found 3 very good helpings of the stuff on my well tended lawn. The problem isn`t so much if it is actually cats that have done it (dogs couldn`t get into the garden btw), I haven`t really got a problem with cats doing what cats do (there`s not much I can do about it anyway), it`s just that I have total plantpot neighbours, and we have never particularly got on. We haven`t fell out as such (not more than normal anyway), but they are the type of underhand, cowardly people to do a snidy thing such as chuck cat s**t over the hedge. So I really need to know whether it`s been known for a cat to do it (there were no scratch marks trying to cover any of them either) or whether I need to opening up a whole can of whoop ass with the cretins next door!
> 
> Cheers for any info, if cats have been known to deficate on the odd lawn, then I`m sure my neighbours will be very, very grateful for putting my mind at ease - one way or another!



there is every chance that you actually have hedgepig poo on the lawn.It is almost identical to cat poo and many people blame cats for pooing on their lawn when in fact it was a hedgepig.


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

My old cat used to come in from the garden to use her litter tray most of the time, however, there was the odd occasion where I saw her have a poo on the grass and didn't do much to cover it up. We have lots of cats round here and its a big open garden, maybe she caught a whiff of another cat and was staking her claim to her garden?? Unusual behaviour for a female cat, though. But, yes, it does happen.

I know how you feel with your neighbours, though, I have a similar thing here with mine - not to the extent of possible poo throwing (as yet, mainly because they don't 'do' animals) though. But last night I noticed that my lovely scented climbing rose which borders their garden fence has had a big cluster of buds, which were about to open, mysteriously disappear! I can't be definite that it was them but the flowers were reachable over the top of the fence and another bud stem was bent over, yet my lovely Sweet Williams in full flower at the bottom of the fence were untouched. Well, I hope they were full of greenfly and spiders and they're all over their house now!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Pipkin28 said:


> Well, I hope they were full of greenfly and spiders and they're all over their house now!!!


giggle..

i have to admit when i was younger, and hated the old neighbours i used to chuck snails in their garden!! HA! lol....


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

what about badger poo? that stinks, my dogs like to roll in it >.< never actually get the chance to see what it looks like though as by the time i catch up it's smeared all over the dogs fur.....


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

picture of poos NOT for the faint hearted! lol
Badger
http://www.badgers.org.uk/brocks-world/dung01.jpg
Fake cat poo, this is quite hard looking .. lol
http://ny-image0.etsy.com/il_430xN.42381580.jpg
Fox i think
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1070/576749625_638e164f84.jpg
hedgehog
http://www.nature-diary.co.uk/nn-images/0407/040710-hedgehog-dropping.jpg


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

When you said about the smell... Its definately fox poo!...
They have a very unique small about them.. I had never smelt a fox before but once you do its kinda hard to forget!
Fox poo smells bad.. Well its a real foxey smell... And like i said they use it to stake a claim on a territory...
Best thing to do, is keep removing the poo.. and i know it sounds bad, but you can buy 'get off' crystals... Or male Human urine!!... Foxes cant take the testosterone in male urine.. and it marks the territory as yours!


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

I've seen their "wonderfully behaved" children chuch rubbish over the fence into our garden, so I go out and chuck it back!!!

The bloke is a complete numpty, a couple of years ago I asked him to stop cutting down a load of ivy growing over their back wall because there was a Blackbird nest in there somewhere. The male Blackbird was going nuts on a rooftop opposite, but he had a quick glance and said he couldn't see a nest so carried on chopping away, so I pointed out it was illegal to disturb a nest with eggs in and that he wouldn't see it until it was too late, I finally managed to stop him but I'm sure he didn't believe me.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

kellysmith1976 said:


> When you said about the smell... Its definately fox poo!...
> They have a very unique small about them.. I had never smelt a fox before but once you do its kinda hard to forget!
> Fox poo smells bad.. Well its a real foxey smell... And like i said they use it to stake a claim on a territory...
> Best thing to do, is keep removing the poo.. and i know it sounds bad, but you can buy 'get off' crystals... Or male Human urine!!... Foxes cant take the testosterone in male urine.. and it marks the territory as yours!


 
Ooooo - I`ve heard of that before in a nature programme (prob Bear Gryllis so not exactly a `nature` loving program!), where they marked the borders of their camp by peeing around the outskirts to ward off coyotes or wolves (one of them). Worth a try, and if I`m feeling really naughty, I could also have a sly aim to see if it`s possible to get it over the hedges as well!


----------



## GUINEAPIGS4LIFE (Jun 22, 2009)

*feeding a hamster*

hi again!!

i have a hamster called alvin and i feed him every 2 nights because they store food but do they need fed every night???

thanks


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

My elderly cat regularly poops on my front lawn...:whistling2:
Fi


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

kellysmith1976 said:


> When you said about the smell... Its definately fox poo!...
> They have a very unique small about them.. I had never smelt a fox before but once you do its kinda hard to forget!
> Fox poo smells bad.. Well its a real foxey smell... And like i said they use it to stake a claim on a territory...
> Best thing to do, is keep removing the poo.. and i know it sounds bad, but you can buy 'get off' crystals... Or male Human urine!!... Foxes cant take the testosterone in male urine.. and it marks the territory as yours!


Have to agree - there is nothing that smells as bad as fox poo!

My boss at the wildlife sanctuary 'marked' his territory when we were being pestered by a male fox and he never came back!! :lol2:


----------



## the don (Mar 17, 2009)

Where to start - yes a cat will poo in the middle of a cut lawn, one of my friends 2 cats will only do it in the middle of a lawn - won't look at a litter tray, flower bed or whatever and the shorter the lawn the better !

Badger poo the usual reason it's not seen is because they dig and use a latrine which when it's full they dig another one and start using that - the latrine is a rectangular hole usually about 8-10 ins long by 4-5 ins wide and anything up to 6 ins deep. This seems to be the smelliest certainly worse than fox I speak as one who knows as one of my labs seems addicted to rolling in the stuff and there are a lot of setts around where I live ! One of the best ways of getting out of a dogs coat is to use tomato ketchup - the cheaper the better I think it's the vinegar that helps to remove it.

One of the best ways to stop it is as has been said before to sprinkle male urine around the edges of the lawn - best done under cover of dark otherwise you may have trouble explaining what you are up to if the neighbours spot you !


:blowup::blowup::blowup:


----------

